# A Company Hacked a Tesla So It Drives on Hydrogen



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Netherlands gas supplier Holthausen Group has taken a Tesla Model S and hacked it to run on electricity and hydrogen. Combined with their "Project Hesla" components, the vehicle can travel 1,000 km (620 miles) — more than double the distance of the cheapest Model S.

https://futurism.com/hacked-tesla-drives-hydrogen/


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it's strange that there are no images or usefully detailed description of the working hydrogen storage and fuel cell components. As far as can be seen from the article, this could be a proposal rather than an actual vehicle; I assume it must be a real mess to make the builders so afraid of showing it. 

Apparently the problem was that it is hard to carry enough energy in expensive batteries and it's too hard to find charging location.. and the solution was to can carry energy another very expensive system for which the fuel is nearly unavailable. 
Both systems use a carrier for energy, rather than a primary fuel (such as a petroleum fuel, biomass-derived oil, or alcohol). Maybe they should just pick one.

And why is this a "hack", while no other conversion to hybrid is described by that term?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

translation of the original article

For Max Holthausen, engineer at Holthausen Clean Technology, the idea of ​​building hydrogen cells in a Tesla was actually quite obvious. He says that the family business in which he works is specialized in sustainable gas and for a number of years they also supply hydrogen. "And I'm a real car crew," says the entrepreneur. One and one was two. But that's not easy, because Tesla's are packed with complex software. "There you have to make adjustments, because the car does not accept any power from an external source. That's a big maze," says Holthausen. 
That's why it will take a while, before you can really test the prototype: its own used Tesla. Holthausen expects another month or two to be busy with it, because it really works. 
*60,000+ euros* 
The intention is to test a few thousand kilometers afterwards, and the company will also be able to offer the conversion service. According to Holthausen, there are a few interested, but they would rather not be the first. Logical so that he uses his own car as a guinea pig. 
If you have already been able to pay a Tesla, you must be prepared to try again deeply in order to drive 1000 kilometers. It depends on how many hydrogen cells you end up with how expensive it gets, but the entrepreneur expects it to cost just 60,000 to 70,000 euros. 
Suppose you have a Model S in the standard version, so your car will be almost twice as expensive. It costs 78,000 euros. 
*Approval of RDW* 
The entrepreneur does not think Tesla will be very excited when they get out of bed, but he is not awake. Before such a converted car is allowed, the RDW must first get approval. 
That's fine, Holthausen thinks. Because his company already has experience with the integration of hydrogen cells. For example, in a bus of the company itself. 
If everything goes by, you can see the first hydrogen Tesla on the Groningen roads early next year.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

kennybobby said:


> translation of the original article
> 
> 
> > .. But that's not easy, because Tesla's are packed with complex software. "There you have to make adjustments, because the car does not accept any power from an external source. That's a big maze," says Holthausen...


While this is presumably the source of the "hack" description, it is no different from any powertrain swap or modification project on a recent vehicle... whether the original vehicle is battery-electric, gasoline-engined, or some hybrid combination. It's just the reality of current vehicles, all of which are managed by computer systems.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

What a waste of a perfectly useful car


----------



## gromsound (Apr 15, 2017)

Its running well and street legal now:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=Qul7xNU7Vms
The guy is nominated for the national innovation prize of Holland.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

gromsound said:


> Its running well and street legal now


Great video... would be nice to see a conversion without the Tesla battery 

In the UK electricity from rapid charging networks can be more expensive than gas/petrol... lots discussion that hydrogen could be the low cost range extender in Europe


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

brian_ said:


> I think it's strange that there are no images or usefully detailed description of the working hydrogen storage and fuel cell components.


Lots technical discussion in this video;


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

In that video they talk about fuel cell efficiency of 60%
Furthermore that the cell has an output of approx 75V and 265 Amp
Next to the fuel cell is the inverter that turns this into 350V.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

SCAM SCAM SCAM
It's just scam!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

oudevolvo said:


> In that video they talk about fuel cell efficiency of 60%.


60% seems low for a hydrogen fuel cell... and remember, there's also the horrible efficiency of making hydrogen fuel with energy from some source (usually natural gas).



oudevolvo said:


> Furthermore that the cell has an output of approx 75V and 265 Amp


The low output is one reason that fuel cell vehicles have often been built as hybrids: the battery smooths out the power demand so that a small power source can work.



Duncan said:


> SCAM SCAM SCAM
> It's just scam!


A scam (claiming something which is not true), or just of little value?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Duncan said:


> SCAM SCAM SCAM
> It's just scam!


A friend of mine has been ferrying people around Bristol Harbour in a hydrogen boat since 2010 (here)... when you're in the middle of the tidal basin it feels pretty real to me, so not sure what classifies hydrogen electric vehicles as a "SCAM"


----------



## gromsound (Apr 15, 2017)

if SCAM means ''fake news'' then you're mistaking. His HESLA is real and officially nominated for a national innovation award. His family core business is selling hydrogen so you see why he goes through all that trouble.

As long as there are no more Tesla supercharger stations or siginificantly higher capacity batteries available this might be a viable option for high mileage users. That is, if they live close to a hydrogen pump...

My objection to this technique would simply be the lost % efficiency of the whole chain from power generation to a driven wheel. You just loose too much in the Hydrogen intermediate step. Unless your power generation is almost free (like waterpower in Norway/Switzerland) it seems a waste of potential energy.


----------

